# DIY Root Blaster Tea



## MysticWolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay this is an easy one and will blast your roots through your media 

Items needed  

1 air stone

1 small aquarium air pump 

1 pair pantyhose

1 4 to 5 gallon bucket 

1 gallon of sifted compost I get My bags at the nursery as they are pastured or pressure cook my own compost.

3 pennies

3 nails

1 zinc fishing weight good size 

1 small side of the spoon scoop of tomato miracle grow.

2 tablets bariatric advantage sublingual B-12, Just tell your doc you been feeling a lil bit peckish and heard that the sub B-12 was the ticket! 

Load your 1 gallon of sifted compost into the pantyhose suspend in the bucket .

Next drop in the pennies nails and the fishing weight into the bottom of the bucket.

Next start your air stone bubbling before you add any liquid.

Next get a large cup of hot water add your small side scoop of tomato MG to the hot water and stir then add your 2 tablets of the sublingual B-12 to the hot water and dissolve then pour into your bucket 

I add the tiny bit of MG just to round out any holes in the compost.

Then add water and start bubbling like heck I brew oh at least a week and ph correct if needed.

Then when you go to start watering your seedlings or clones add one cup of tea to every 8 cups of balanced water then water seedling or clones lightly.

in a couple of weeks with the weak tea your roots will be all through your media like a solid mass.

I like to put a few cuts in the root ball before I transplant ...I know some Boo on that but it works for me.

Enjoy the tea and remember good roots make good plant good plant makes good bud.

Just Me 
James


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks M W ! Duely noted ! I'll give it go over the next few days ! Results will follow ! Cheers ! Peace and take care !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2009)

any pics of those Panty hose?


----------



## MysticWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

@purplephazes...Kewl give her a try I think you'll really like it big time...I noticed a huge change in the root balls that go into the buckets myself so enjoy 

Just Me


----------



## fishboybug (Sep 19, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> Then when you go to start watering your seedlings or clones add one cup of tea to every 8 cups of balanced water then water seedling or clones lightly.
> 
> in a couple of weeks with the weak tea your roots will be all through your media like a solid mass.


 
how often do you use this?  every watering? every week?


----------



## MysticWolf (Sep 20, 2009)

@fishboybug...I like to use it light and slow I water with it every other watering..I know some that use it every time though ...and others that use it here and there.

Just Me


----------



## Tater (Sep 22, 2009)

What are the pennies nails and fishing weights for?  Also why go to all this trouble and then add miracle grow synthetic fertilizer?  Just curious.


----------



## MysticWolf (Sep 23, 2009)

@4u2sm0ke...LOL I swear I love you Bro laughing so [email protected] that lil bit of synth as you call it just rounds out and gives the mix a good boost from day one I add the other stuff for trace element ...Big thing here is bodacious roots and this does it for me so if you wanna give it a shot that is kewl beans if not try a different all organic mix no worries 

Just Me dropping by


----------



## Tater (Sep 24, 2009)

I wasn't accusing you of anything merely curious.  If it works for you thats what counts, I personally won't be using this as I have gone all organic but it sounds like a good alternative none the less.


----------



## MysticWolf (Sep 25, 2009)

@Tater...No worries Tater I'd love to stay all organic but out here in the West you really have to watch what you add even with organics you buy plus they are a bit price prohibitive ....So what I can't compost and make myself I try to round out as best I can ....Just a thought many use molasses yet it is processed so it it synth or natural ?


----------



## Tater (Sep 26, 2009)

Just  because something has gone through a process does not make it synthetic or organic.  You are confusing the terms.  Compost goes through a process before it becomes compost.  Molasses is organic so long as it hasn't had any inorganic subtances added in its refinement.  You can purchase certified organic molasses from specialty food stores like the one I shop at for the majority of my food (just found out I either have chrones or ibd or ibs they are still poking me trying to figure it out)  Actually these stores have all kinds of crazy stuff in em, if you are looking for ways to add trace minerals to your tea you could look into some of the vitamin supplements found in these stores as they contain all of these types of things.


----------



## MysticWolf (Sep 26, 2009)

Kewl good thought Tater I'll have to check it out here in Mt


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 10, 2009)

Tater, good piont about the health food places.  that is where i get my unsulphered blackstrap molassas.

MW, i just got a product to enhance root growth "Plant Success" granulars.  it may not be available in your area but im not sure if it would be compatible with synthetic nutes.


----------



## Ghostwolf (Oct 19, 2009)

Greetings MysticWolf, your DIY root blaster is like nothing I've ever heard before. Sounds very interesting, I may try that on the next grow. Grow your own, Keep on smokin! Ghostwolf.


----------

